# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 01-07-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 23-06-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Sting" (postuar 01-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20215

Titulli: "Njoftim!" (postuar 01-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20214

Titulli: "Sportet - Shkathtësite Luftarake" (postuar 01-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20213

Titulli: "into sodomy. hihihihi!" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20206

Titulli: "operacioni transplant i kokes" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20201

Titulli: "sulmuesi me i mire i kombetares keto 10 vitet e fundit" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20200

Titulli: "Dinakeria Greke Qe La Shqiperine Jashte Europes Dhe Debimi I Shqiptareve Nga Greqia" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga DJ KOSMONOVA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20199

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në Belgjikë" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga two-head-eagle)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20194

Titulli: "Fotografi per basketbollista!!!" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga PETRO NINI LUAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20192

Titulli: "8 vjet burg për babanë që abuzoi me vejzën" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga ruhit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20191

Titulli: "&gt;&gt;&gt;Code-Cracker Datelindja&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Code-Cracker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20189

Titulli: "Hhhhhhmmmmmmmm" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga klajd)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20188

Titulli: "Arrestohet Hashim Thaçi!" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga skajkingdom)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20185

Titulli: "Arrestohet Hashim Thaçi!" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga skajkingdom)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20184

Titulli: "Ku po shkon kjo bote ???" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20183

Titulli: "Megjithse bij artistash e klerikesh perseri te pangopur." (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20181

Titulli: "Dashuri e perjetshme......" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20180

Titulli: "Nga kamera ne dvd" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20179

Titulli: "Përralla e bukur e Letra në erë" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20178

Titulli: "Kakavije, kalon kamioni plot me arme." (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20176

Titulli: "Nano humbi shansin per te qeverisur (Nga Ilir META)" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20175

Titulli: "Vizita sekrete e Çe Guevarës në Shqipëri" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20174

Titulli: "Ku po shkon Perandoria Amerikane... (Analize)" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20173

Titulli: "Lindja dhe zhvillimi i qelizave tumoriale" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20172

Titulli: "Ndihma shqipetaro-shqipetare ne emigrim" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga kristal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20171

Titulli: "Ne qoft se shoku/shoqja i/e ngusht do tju htoj te dashuroj si do veproni?" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Lonely_Boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20169

Titulli: "si do mendoshit  te horronit gjuhen tuaj" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga ILjo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20168

Titulli: "?" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20167

Titulli: "Sa zgjat endrra me e gjat?" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Lonely_Boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20166

Titulli: "Sortimi i listave zinjgjirore" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Nogi PR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20164

Titulli: "meditim.." (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20163

Titulli: "Cili është aktori më i mirë sot në Shqipëri" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga ILjo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20162

Titulli: "Mobbing-u" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20159

Titulli: "Ndihme per sortimin e listave zinjgjirore ne C" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Nogi PR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20155

Titulli: "Pershendetje" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Strugani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20153

Titulli: "Turiste Dhe Endacake" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20152

Titulli: "Omar Khayyam" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20150

Titulli: "Rap and Hip-Hop Stars" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20147

Titulli: "LiveUpdate Falas" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20143

Titulli: "Ne fushe per Foè." (postuar 29-06-2003 nga kacaku basket)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20139

Titulli: "Barsaleta" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20136

Titulli: "Kinemaja shqiptare, simbol në rrezik - Rruga e vetme për tek Alba Filmi" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20135

Titulli: "Harta e Shqipërisë" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga two-head-eagle)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20132

Titulli: "Elbason Elbason atje ku e bona qefin tamon  :shkelje syri: " (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Code-Cracker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20123

Titulli: "You must beware" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Albioni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20121

Titulli: "Rryma elektrike eshte vdekje prurese ne se...." (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20118

Titulli: "Nje shqiptar e nje bullgar djegin flamurin grek" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20117

Titulli: "Fustane nusesh" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20114

Titulli: "Portret  Kape u ere vi e" (postuar 29-06-2003 nga erzeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20113

Titulli: "MTV music awards 2003 ---- Pergatitjet" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20112

Titulli: "Universiteti i Tetovës drejt zyrtarizimit" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20111

Titulli: "Niveli i gazetarise shqiptare" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20110

Titulli: "BIZANTINIZMAT = ORIENTALIZMAT sipas Dr. Krist MALOKIT / që nuk na i kanë lënë turqit/" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Nika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20109

Titulli: "Demokristianet e Shkodres" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20106

Titulli: "Këngë partizane/patriotike" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Liceisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20104

Titulli: "Hashim Thaçi Është I Gatshëm Të Shkojë Në Beograd!" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Nika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20101

Titulli: "Marksizmi:  Konflikti Social" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Iliri88)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20100

Titulli: "Studentet Kucovar Ne Per Bot." (postuar 28-06-2003 nga dora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20096

Titulli: "VOLEJBOLLI........pse kaq pa jete !?" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20094

Titulli: "HOLLANDA .. Ky emer kaq i madh me nje fat kaq te vogel !?" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20093

Titulli: "Also the lyrics of songs....." (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20091

Titulli: "GP Evropë" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20090

Titulli: "Pernderim BISHES" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga ermal :xhoker: )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20089

Titulli: "Cfare marke do ta preferonit makinen tuaj?" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20088

Titulli: "Cilat kenge ju pelqejne te huaja apo shqiptare?" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20087

Titulli: "sa kohe kaloni para pasqyres" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20086

Titulli: "SI munde te modificoj codin...?" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20085

Titulli: "CHAT-istat SHQIPTARE TE LONDRES" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga angel82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20081

Titulli: "Shkembejm Filma The Musik" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga fation2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20078

Titulli: "Mireseugjeta te gjitheve" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga fation2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20077

Titulli: "Nje Mesazh Nga Nje I Droguar" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20076

Titulli: "Fotoksina, ilaci varferise" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20073

Titulli: "Shqiperia qe shihet nga maja e minares" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20072

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga JUST AN ANGEL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20071

Titulli: "kush e din?" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20070

Titulli: "Kina e Mao Ce Dunit" (postuar 28-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20069

Titulli: "Kush do shkoje ne Tiron ket ver???" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Enika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20068

Titulli: "Homoseksualet festojne vendimin e gjykates supreme ne SHBA" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20065

Titulli: "ushtrim  mbi  SISTEMIN  OPERATIV" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga demolition man)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20062

Titulli: "mund te me ndihmoni problem me network" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga the-scorpion)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20059

Titulli: "Kerkesa&amp;Oferta per makina!" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20052

Titulli: "network setup" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga dudu62)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20051

Titulli: "Njeriu dhe kafsha" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga tirana4ever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20048

Titulli: "A besoni se ka shoke te vertet" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga tirana4ever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20047

Titulli: "Kerkohet ndihma juaj" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Laerta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20046

Titulli: "zemra ime" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga tirana4ever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20044

Titulli: "A e ka lexuar njeri librin e Edwin E. Jacques?" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga kerkollogai0000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20043

Titulli: "Grupmoshat e anetareve te forumit" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20042

Titulli: "Politikat shoviniste greke dhe shteti shqiptar" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20039

Titulli: "Shkelet armëpushimi në Liberi" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20036

Titulli: "Hapat e para te Tregetise se Lire me Kosoven" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20035

Titulli: "Irani dhe Korea e Veriut paralajmërohen" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20034

Titulli: "BSH: Banka e Kursimeve gati per shitje" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20030

Titulli: "Prshendetje" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Erion Pali)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20028

Titulli: "Thaçi: Jam i gatshëm të vij në Beograd" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20027

Titulli: "Skandali i miellit të mykur" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20024

Titulli: "A duhet femra te jete e virgjer diten e marteses?" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Lonely_Boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20023

Titulli: "Lajm per Shqipetaret qe kane TRAVEL DOKUMENT ne Angli UK!!" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga london--boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20020

Titulli: "Hashim Thaqi, ky Esat Toptan i neveritshem." (postuar 27-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20019

Titulli: "Ja përse Gjin Marku nuk e la Gjolikun të pushkatonte 37 burra&quot;" (postuar 27-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20017

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Sa ka zgjatur endrra me e gjat?
 o '1 minut' (0 vota)
 o 'me pak se nje minut' (0 vota)
 o 'me shume se nje minut' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20166

Sondazh: makinat
 o 'Mercedes Benz' (2 vota)
 o 'BMW' (2 vota)
 o 'Limouzine' (2 vota)
 o 'Rolls Royce' (0 vota)
 o 'Toyota' (0 vota)
 o 'Volkswagen' (0 vota)
 o 'Audi' (0 vota)
 o 'Opel' (0 vota)
 o 'Renault' (0 vota)
 o 'Ford' (0 vota)
 o 'Cadillac' (1 vota)
 o 'Pontiac' (0 vota)
 o 'Volvo' (0 vota)
 o 'Ferrari' (1 vota)
 o 'Chrysler' (0 vota)
 o 'Corvette' (0 vota)
 o 'Alpha Romeo' (0 vota)
 o 'tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20088

Sondazh: sa kohe kaloni para pasqyres?
 o 'nji gjys ore' (2 vota)
 o 'me pak se nje gjysm ore' (0 vota)
 o 'me shum se nje gjusm ore' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20086

Sondazh: Ciles grupmoshe i perkisni?
 o '10 - 14 vjec' (0 vota)
 o '15 - 19 vjec' (24 vota)
 o '20 - 24 vjec' (29 vota)
 o '25 - 29 vjec' (19 vota)
 o '30 - 34 vjec' (12 vota)
 o '35 - 39 vjec' (5 vota)
 o '40 - 44 vjec' (1 vota)
 o '45 - 49 vjec' (0 vota)
 o '50 - 54 vjec' (0 vota)
 o '55 - 59 vjec' (0 vota)
 o '60 - 70 vjec' (1 vota)
 o '70++ vjec' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20042

Sondazh: A ekziston akoma ke Shqiptaret qe femra duhet te jete e virgjer diten e marteses?
 o 'Po' (4 vota)
 o 'Jo' (3 vota)
 o 'Nuk me intereson shume' (6 vota)
 o 'Me intereson shume' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20023

Sondazh: Cili prind ju bertet me shume?
 o 'mami' (3 vota)
 o 'babi' (3 vota)
 o 'te dy, mami dhe babi' (1 vota)
 o 'asnjeri' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19963

Sondazh: a do tju pelqente te benit nje tatoazh ose pircing?
 o 'po' (10 vota)
 o 'jo' (3 vota)
 o 'nuk edi' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19917

Sondazh: FRYMEZIMI QE VJEN PER SE PRAPTHI
 o 'Ka arritur mentaliteti shqiptar te duroje fjalorin e tepruar ne kenge ??' (1 vota)
 o 'Eshte e domosdoshme te perdorim fjale te tilla ??' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19914

Sondazh: ju pelqen me shume ayteti apo fshati??
 o 'qyteti' (5 vota)
 o 'fshati' (4 vota)
 o 'te dy' (3 vota)
 o 'nuk edi' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19774

Sondazh: ke do pelqenit me shume........???
 o 'seriozitetin!' (2 vota)
 o 'shakate!' (7 vota)
 o 'nuk edi' (0 vota)
 o 'asnjeren' (1 vota)
 o 'te dyja' (14 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19773


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

01 07:
 o kulla (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=159

01 07:
 o ben-shkodrani (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=660

01 07:
 o Klajdi (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=830

01 07:
 o A__VIVALDI (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=839

01 07:
 o Feliks (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=945

01 07:
 o Code-Cracker (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1180

01 07:
 o kristi (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1278

01 07:
 o erla - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5821

01 07:
 o alfa (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1775

01 07:
 o Bashkim (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2201

01 07:
 o Beni_27_ - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2230

01 07:
 o Valdrin (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2518

01 07:
 o eriselda (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2932

01 07:
 o Everest (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3031

01 07:
 o alisia (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3093

01 07:
 o sed - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3298

01 07:
 o Kandyy (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3646

01 07:
 o BuBBa SpAnK (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3664

01 07:
 o mimoza_USA (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4135

01 07:
 o ilia (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4234

01 07:
 o SHYQO (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4257

01 07:
 o Pisi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4456

01 07:
 o hasan (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5290

01 07:
 o Pogradecarja (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5620

01 07:
 o Petronini_boy (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5826

01 07:
 o Rolandos - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6107
 o An0nim - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6158

01 07:
 o Jimmy6 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6268

01 07:
 o undertaker (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6444

01 07:
 o ARDI__24 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6517


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 23-06-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 130 Anetare te rinj
 o 193 Tema te reja
 o 3,841 Postime te reja
 o 10 Sondazhe te reja

----------

